# People who live in warm places



## Oceanic Flight 815 (May 31, 2011)

For people who live in warm places (I live in Florida) how often do you have to use a heat lamp? We have the air running most of the time and my room is around 73-76 (depending on have wide my air vent is open) but if I have the air vent closed in my room its 77-82 degrees, depending on how hot it is. So I guess I would have the air vent at least partially open and monitor the temp during the hot months. It generally is a stable temp year round.

Temp in the winter is definitely too cool for hedgies so I know I'd have to have a heat lamp going but what watt bulb for mid 60's to low 70's? 75 watt? 90 watt? Assuming the distance between the lamp and the bottom of the cage is 2 ft.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I keep my house at 72-73 year round and do not use a heat lamp for my hedgies.

I've got bad arthritis and having a constant temp in the house helps me enough that I just run the heater in the winter and the ac the rest of the time (which is about 10 months out of the year where I live).


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a ferret nation and use two CHEs, each 150w. Probably overkill but i wanted even heat across the entire cage. I have them plugged in to a thermostat and have a digital thermometer in the cage. I set the thermostat so that the CHEs turn off above 75. 

Since summer onset and the ac coming on, the CHEs have not come on. My house temp is 78 and the cages are right around that. But winter my house is 70 and the CHEs were on often.

Btw, the fn cage is 36 long by 24 wide. Not sure offhand how tall it is.


----------

